# Heb 1:8 Translation



## larryjf (Jan 18, 2006)

ESV,et al - But of the Son he says, "Your throne, O God, is forever and ever, the scepter of uprightness is the scepter of *your* kingdom.

NASB - But of the Son He says, "YOUR THRONE, O GOD, IS FOREVER AND EVER, AND THE RIGHTEOUS SCEPTER IS THE SCEPTER OF *HIS* KINGDOM.

It looks like the USB text has "your"
It looks like the Vaticanus has "his"

What kind of manuscript evidence supports the "his" found in the NASB? For them to disagree with the critical text and with pretty much all other translators i would hope to find some very compelling reasons for it.

[Edited on 1-18-2006 by larryjf]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 18, 2006)

The textual variant accepted by the NASB - and only by NASB - is supported by Papyrus 46, Sinaiticus, and Vaticanus.

The textual support for "your" is overwhelming in terms of numeric quantity. However, the good quality of these three sources is enough to cause the Committee to give the "your" reading a "B" as opposed to an "A"

[Edited on 1-18-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## larryjf (Jan 18, 2006)

SolaScriptura ,

Thank you very much. That was exactly what i was looking for.
I only have access to the Vaticanus, so i wasn't sure where else it had this variant.


----------

